# Wall Hung Toilet Height



## plumbersteve27 (Sep 5, 2018)

Hey all, new to forums here but was hoping for some advice on a wall-hung toilet I'm searching for (if they even make one). 

We are doing a bunch of renovation work for a large company similar to Kohls / Sears. They are wanting to lower the height of the existing wall-hung toilets by 1/2". 

They are pretty old American Standard toilets and have the screw-in horns for the carrier. Problem is, the carrier is already lowered to it's full extent. Our plumber ended up breaking one of the toilets so we need to replace and would like to see if they make a toilet that is 9-1/4" between the center of the outlet to the top of the rim. 

The closest I can find is 9-3/4", which is what is already there. 

Any suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

is this a gut job or just changing out the wall hungs?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds like a call to a salesman. To many products to keep a clear memory on all dimensions.


----------



## plumbersteve27 (Sep 5, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> is this a gut job or just changing out the wall hungs?


It's just replacing the wall-hung, keeping the existing carrier.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plumbersteve27 said:


> It's just replacing the wall-hung, keeping the existing carrier.


ok, if you had the walls open you could always cut the carrier and lower it..tell them to raise the floor..lol...do you have any code restrictions on height?


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> tell them to raise the floor..lol


Hey that was gonna be my line. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm guessing keeping the existing carriers is a thing because the walls aren't open?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Question since i don't deal with these much ... are the carriers pretty standard as far as outlet connection type, how the toilet mounts, location of outlet relative to the mounting studs (or whatever), etc? Only wall hungs I've messed with were the Duravit ones probably twice in 15 years.

Ps. Was just thinking maybe you can find one even shorter distance than the 9 1/4 outlet to rim, say like 8", then just raise up the carrier to get the final finished height where they want, if possible.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

chonkie said:


> Question since i don't deal with these much ... are the carriers pretty standard as far as outlet connection type, how the toilet mounts, location of outlet relative to the mounting studs (or whatever), etc? Only wall hungs I've messed with were the Duravit ones probably twice in 15 years.
> 
> Ps. Was just thinking maybe you can find one even shorter distance than the 9 1/4 outlet to rim, say like 8", then just raise up the carrier to get the final finished height where they want, if possible.



I've only messed with a handful as well, but they are not branded to match the toilet, so it seems logical that they are fairly standard in that regard.

The main difference is where the outlet of the carrier goes. I've seen both bottom and side outlet ones. The only thing the outlet would affect in this situation is whether or not it could be lowered inside the wall.


----------



## PlumbdogTim (Apr 9, 2018)

Are these restrooms for kids or something? What is the finished height they want these things at? 

Have the bottom of the face plates been cut off yet? When the situation calls for it you can usually grind a few inches off the bottom of the face plate. That's what I've had to do when working on elementary schools. I have also had to score the concrete in front of the carrier with a quickie saw to lower the face plate.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

I've installed JR Smith,Wade,Zurn,and MI Fab carriers and they all pretty install the same.Mi Fab Made one that wasn't jammed to the floor so much when you used a vertical one as your starter and it was handy when installing toilets at a Primary school ADA height.
I've trimmed the bottom of the face plate many times to get them to work,I think your'e chasing a dead horse finding a WC with different rough in dimensions from the norm.


----------



## plumbersteve27 (Sep 5, 2018)

Sorry for the lack of response on my thread. I've been very busy. But it seems they found a work-around using washers or something under the seat to make up that 1/2" they needed. 

The issue was: 
Apparently this company has gotten sued a couple times due to their toilets being 1/2" too low after their renovations. The buildings were built so long ago that the height was fine at the time. But I guess after renovating it's not just grandfathered in and they were required to change the height. I'm not sure the ins-and-outs of it but it's just one of those things where some lazy person makes a living off of suing big companies for small issues such as this.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plumbersteve27 said:


> Sorry for the lack of response on my thread. I've been very busy. But it seems they found a work-around using washers or something under the seat to make up that 1/2" they needed.
> 
> The issue was:
> Apparently this company has gotten sued a couple times due to their toilets being 1/2" too low after their renovations. The buildings were built so long ago that the height was fine at the time. But I guess after renovating it's not just grandfathered in and they were required to change the height. I'm not sure the ins-and-outs of it but it's just one of those things where some lazy person makes a living off of suing big companies for small issues such as this.


in your 1st post you needed to lower the toilets??? now you need them higher???LOL :devil3:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Suing over half an inch? Good thing my exes can't afford lawyers....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Suing over half an inch? Good thing my exes can't afford lawyers....



Ah you must be irish..lol...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> plumbersteve27 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the lack of response on my thread. I've been very busy. But it seems they found a work-around using washers or something under the seat to make up that 1/2" they needed.
> ...


Hahaaha


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

I am sure it was an ADA issue. There version of a suit was a fine im sure.


----------

